# Automatic levelling system



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Has anyone had any experience of having an automatic levelling system fitted to their MoHome. 

If so, can your experience / suggestions / recommendations be passed on please. 

I'm thinking of going down this route.

Thanks in advance.


regards ..... philip


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't believe that nobody has investigated this aspect ? Please someone contribute 



regards ...... philip


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phillip;


If it helps then there is a report in Which Motorcaravan (May 07) on a Leveltronic system they had fitted to their longterm test van.

At £2,500 they're not cheap are they 8O but transleisure at Newark are reportedly fitting around 3 systems a week.

pete


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Here you go. Not used them tho

leveler1

leveler2

Dave

656


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

A fellow Autotrailer has 4 hydraulic levelling posts fitted to his Autotrail Tracker. They seem to do the job without any trouble whatsoever. 
I think it may be a bit overkill to have 4 of these rams fitted at a cost IIRC in the region of £1200. The Tracker I would say is 3000kg and a little over 6mtr long.

I am just playing with items similar to these at the moment 12v scissor jack link
Capacity is 1 ton. I tried 2 over the weekend to help stabilise and level the van. They worked perfectly (MH is 3880kg 7.1 mtr) I will now attempt to fix them permanently to the underside and make up a little control panel to operate them. I would ONLY use them to stop the rock and level on a very gradual slope. No way would I attempt to use them to lift a corner of the van body more than a couple of inches. At £200 for 4 they will work for me.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

PeeJay and 656,

Thanks for the contribution and information.


regards ..... philip


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

DJP,

Thanks for the input. My problem is spine / disk(s) problem, hence scrabbling beneath the MoHome locating and engaging steadies, can be a bit of a painful problem.


regards ...... philip


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I believe that Brian 'Monsi' is to have a levelling system fitted to his new kontiki, try a PM :wink: 

MnD


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi DJP

The 12V scissor jack option looks good. I would be very interested to know how you get on fixing them to your van. 
What mounting options does the jack base give you?

Regards

Trevor


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Philip
Ours were fitted today by Trans leisure, but will not know how they are till we pick up the new van next week, will send you a pm as and when Phil 
Regards Brian


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

The yanks have been doing this for years and have a whole host of different systems from fully automatic hydraulic ones to smple electric jacks. Have a look at this

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/...in-II-Stabilizer/deptID=5:prodID=5157:src=FPC

Cost US$650 or approx £330 (yes plus tax VAT and shipping this is UK after all!!) but this is a dedicated custom built system running on 12 volts.

Have a word with LC1962 as she imports this kind of thing from USA.

I had a similar system fitted to my old RV before it was shipped and it lifted the back wheels of a 5.5ton RV clear off the ground!!!

Dazzer


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Levellers*

Hi

I think the cost is a couple of grand. For me, the weight of the thing would cause me to bust my payload figure.

If I was in a RV with a massive payload, I would consider the system (or maybe it is standard on some RVs), especially if I was regularly moving pitches etc.

At present, I have a paving slab under two wheels!

Russell


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trevor

If you look at the photo in the link I attached you will see there are 5 "legs" coming off the base of the jack at varying angles (all flat) It is my intention to fasten them to a short length of pressure treated 2" thick timber with a minimum of 5 pipe clips (rubber covered) similar to the clips that hold the fuel lines and other pipe work in place to the chassis. Then mount the timber to the floor/chassis of the van with bolts. The jacks are not that heavy so 5 of the pipe clips should secure it sufficiently for transportation purposes. All that's left to do then is make up a control panel and wire them up to the leisure batteries.

Dennis


----------

